# Classical Music Concerts?



## Lou_Suth (Aug 22, 2013)

Ciao tutti

I'm looking for a website or somewhere I can find classical music concerts in Aburzzo or Roma? There is a lot happening in the villages all of August, but I'm looking for tickets for any kind of classical concert in September as a birthday gift for a friend. Can anyone help me find information on where they are advertised / events are held / tickets can be purchased?

Thanks!!
Louise


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

As far as I know, you might as well not be able to find anything in Abruzzo, and Rome will be terribly expensive even if there are no special events.

If travelling to the nearby Umbria is an option, september is a good period for Classical concerts, for there are many, as part of a special program "Sagra Musicale Umbra" held annualy.
Here you can find more details if it is any help.
Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica


----------

